# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Por donde empezar a vender tilapia

## Carlosrafa Reyna

Buenos dias a todos.
he iniciado un proyecto cuento con 5 piscinas y 35 mil tilapias en engorde. 
Soy nuevo en esto pero cuento con asesoria. Todo bien por el momento.
En enero las tendre del tamaño y peso. Pero nose por donde empezar a venderlas, como ofrecerlas, con que medios puedo contar.
se encuentran en la ciudad de tarapoto.
muchas gracias.Temas similares: A que empresas en el Peru se podria vender ajo? donde puedo comprar semilla patron para palta  cerca de junin ¿Cómo vender por Alibaba.com? Acuicultura - cria de tilapia Compre Peruano: ¿DÓNDE?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos: 
Yo me puedo ofrecer a ayudarte con la comercialización, pero yo solo podría tratar de conseguir clientes.  
¿Tienes todo lo demás listo?  
Convesamos. 
Saludos

----------


## Carlosrafa Reyna

Hola si... Tengo todo en enero los peces ya tendran el tamaño y peso para la venta.
ahora estan en fase de engorde. 
Me gustaria hablarlo contigo.
un saludo
carlos

----------

